# IUI AND OVALATING



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi we are on our third attempt of IUI, we haven't had any since October last year, I took clomid and I have been for two scans, today was day 13 which showed I have three good eggs, which are up to size, so I went to my gynae department and spoke to a fertility nurse, who has said to inject myself tonight at midnight with the Ovitrelle, then we have to go back on Thursday at 2.30pm, to have the IUI, do you think this is ok? when I had the IUI the last twice we had the treatment on day 13, I know each cycle is different it's just usually the clinic gets you in the next day after the scan when your eggs are to size, I did say to the nurse won't that be to late an she said no its fine, I'm just a bit concerned at whether it'll be too late would I have ovalated by then and our chance has gone, and how long do you usually ovalate for?
Thanks for you advice
Cindy


----------



## Tatty Catty (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Cindy,

On both my IUIs I had my treatment on different days - I think that the day that they ask you to do the trigger shot based on the size of your follies and lining of the womb rather than a particular day in your cycle. On both cycles, I was told that my follies were at the right size, but still had to do another night of Menopur to optimise chances before I did the trigger.

I understand that ovulation takes place 24 - 36 hours after the trigger, and we were certainly told to go away and have   for the next 2 days after treatment to maximise our chances, so the egg is good for around 72 hours.

Good luck for tomorrow.

Love,

Catherine
xxx


----------

